# stomach turns at the 5 hr mark...



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

first started 2 yrs ago with perpetuem, had to juggle endurolytes into those bottles. i switched from heed to perpetuem about hour 3, after hour 4, my stomach started to feel upset and mental focus isn't there, when that happens, i drink less. i stopped racing at hr 6 of an 8hr event. i didn't throw up, but was about 3-4 hrs before i felt like eating anything.

Last year i got into Infinit, liked not juggling ingredients. in a May race, my stomach started to turn at the 5 1/2 hr mark and had to stop at 6hr. started to lose mental focus and coudn't put any power down. took about 3 hrs before i felt like eating after. I just did a 6hr race, and my stomach started to tell me something at 4 1/2 hr mark. so i just grabbed water for the last hr. even that wasn't sitting well, so i drank very little, my stomach didn't get worse. very slight dizzyness, even felt a little cold in the face once. i had a 10min nap with my feet up after the race and felt much better.

1 24oz bottle usually lasts me 1.5 to 2 hrs. most people tell me i'm not drinking enough, but any more and i feel full. i was mixing infinit at 2 scoops per 1.5 hr. 

if anyone has any insight into what my be causing my stomach issues, it would be appreciated. if you need any other info on me, just ask.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I have no clue whether this relates to your situation.

Dr. Gabe Mirkin on Health, Fitness and Nutrition. » Belly Cramps During Exercise


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Riken,

There are a number of different factors that contribute to stomach ills, but my guess is that it's the protein. Protein has been identified as a major contributor to GI distress, and does not measurably improve performance while on the bike. Joe Friel had a great post here where he did a review on all the studies pertaining to CHO + Protein and CHO only drinks here: Joe Friel - Should You Use Carbohydrate-Protein Sports Drinks?

There are some folks who can process protein just fine, and that's great. But, this is something you might want to try. Because Infinit is custom blended you can request it without protein and see if that works for you.


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

i've mostly sorted it out with the cause being low sodium concentration in the blood plasma. So i've been using Endurolyte, each bottle with 1 more scoop. it has helped get me past the 5 hr mark. Did a 6 hr without a problem and an 8hr with a slight stomach feeling on the last lap, but was tolerable.
That is interesting about the protein. Goes against what hammer nutrition says for long events.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

You didn't mention food.
What do you eat on these rides?


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

no food, just infinit. i feel adequately full the whole time.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't believe you don't eat. I do many endurance events and I just use nuun tablets in my water and eat normal food. A candy bar is fine but I prefer cheese or peanut butter crackers , or anything salty in addition to my normal shot bloks


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

if i do a tag team event, i'll eat just fruit/apple juice or water when i'm off and use infinit when i'm on the bike.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You are using 'feeling full' as a some kind of controlling indicator.
Don't do that.


----------



## Riken (May 27, 2008)

well, if i drink any more than i normally do, i feel bloated and can feel it sloshing in my stomach. so i'm pretty sure i don't need any more at that time. i know i don't drink as much as people say i should but i've always been like that.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Another 'feeling' thing that has zero to do with the physical requirements connected to your output. Eat something. Then you won't feel that sloshing and you can begin to get the liquid you need.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I did a 6 hour ride yesterday. I had a bagel and oatmeal for breakfast and during the ride I ate 2 hotdogs (only one with a bun) some cheese crackers and a PB and honey sandwich. Other than the hot dogs almost all the stops had only sweet food and I heard several stomach complaints towards the end.


----------

